# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Najsmesnije izjave koje ste culi kada ste rekli za usvajanje

## UmaBg

Vec sam na drugoj temi pisala o tome kako ljudi kod nas nemaju pojama kako je tesko usvojiti dete, koliko se ceka, kolika je konkurencija ?
1) Psihijatrica u domu zdravalja : "Da li ste vec izabrali dete ?"
( mi smo tek skupljili dokumente i isli kod nje  po lekarsko uverenje, usput nije nam ga dala nego nas uputila na Institut za psihijatriju, srecom pa smo sve resili u drugom DZ)
2) Moja rodjaka : "Da li ste razmisljali o polu deteta ?"
Kakav crni pol ? Nama je bitno da je dete, nikad nismo ni razgovarali o tome, jer nije bilo potrebe. Samo sto nas nije pitala za boju ociju i kose i broj godina/meseci deteta ?
Mislim da cak i parovi koji preferiraju jedan od polova naznace oba, jer su svesni da bi trazenjem deteta odredjenog pola sebi smanjili sanse za 50 %.
U svemu ovom najsmesnije  :Smile:   /najtuznije  :Crying or Very sad:   je to sto su obe medicinski radnici, fakultetski obrazovane, stalno u kontaktu sa ljudima.
3) Ponekad kad ukucam "usvajanje" u pretrazivac baci me na neki forum gde clanovi na 5 starna razglabaju  da li bi usvojili dete ili ne ? Jedni bi, drugi ne bi, treci bi voleli i sl.
Kao da su pali s Marsa  :shock: ( a zene sa Venere  :Laughing:  ), da me na mrzi da se registrujem na svaki forum samo bi im napisala statistike broja usvojilaca i dece spremne za usvajanje, cime bi zavrsila njihove diskusije.  :Wink:  
4) Pre dolaska na vas forum otvorila sam temu na jednom drugom, svasta su mi predlagali, od toga da idem u manastire i trazim decu ( kao da zivimo neposredno posle II svetskog rata), do toga da jedem grodze Sv. Smeona  :Saint:  .
Bilo je tu jos toga, ali  ovo je dovoljno da se tema zapocne...

----------


## sorciere

hm... mene zanima to grožđe... jel djeluje?   :Laughing:

----------


## UmaBg

Bila sam na dijeti, tako da nisam probala   :Laughing:

----------


## čokolada

Koja je to sorta grožđa?   :Laughing:  

Ne sjećam se da smo imali takvih iskustava, možda zato što smo i prije braka znali za moju neplodnost pa je okolina mogućnost posvojenja prihvatila sasvim "normalno".
Moj se tata , doduše, i dan-danas brine hoće li neka biološka rodbina "doći po A.". 
A imam i jednu staru tetu bez djece koja me ovog ljeta, čuvši za trudnoću, sasvim ozbiljno pitala hoćemo li vratiti A. u dom jer "što će nam sad ona". (ubacila bih smajlića, ali baba nažalost uopće nije senilna!)

----------


## Mariela

Čokolada  :shock:  za tetu. Bože moj ne što sve neće ljudima pasti na pamet.

----------


## nela

> A imam i jednu staru tetu bez djece koja me ovog ljeta, čuvši za trudnoću, sasvim ozbiljno pitala hoćemo li vratiti A. u dom jer "što će nam sad ona".


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Zdenka2

I mi smo se naslušali svakakvih bisera:

"Baš ste si ga lijepo izabrali!"
"Pa nećeš valjda uzimati tuđe dijete?"
"Je li tebi jasno da to dijete ima neke druge gene?"
"Ti njega doživljavaš kao svoje dijete?"
"Što ćeš ako ga majka bude htjela natrag?"
"On ne smije nikada saznati da je posvojen."
Osoba koja je shvatila brojčani odnos između posvojitelja i djece izjavljuje: "Pa vi ste zapravo imali sreće!" (valjda da je brojčani odnos drugačiji ne bismo imali sreće).

A za drugo posvojenje:

"Hm, jeste li sigurno da baš to trebate željeti?"
"Mislite da ćete imati sreće dva puta?"







> A imam i jednu staru tetu bez djece koja me ovog ljeta, čuvši za trudnoću, sasvim ozbiljno pitala hoćemo li vratiti A. u dom jer "što će nam sad ona".


 Ovo mi je  :shock:  :shock: , a za sada mi ipak vodi grođe sv. Simeona.   :Laughing:

----------


## mareena

Osim gore nabrojanog:

-Lako je dok je ovako mali, čekajte dok dođe pubertet, pa kad geni prorade

-Najbolje da ga vratite u dom. (jednom prilikom kad se naljutio na mene što mu nisam htjela kupiti žvake)

-Vi ste tako divni ljudi, kako možete voljeti tuđe dijete?

...ima još, ali mi trenutno ne pada na pamet.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ovo s pubertetom smo i mi čuli.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

> Ovo s pubertetom smo i mi čuli.


je, sva sreća da biološku djecu ne puca pubertet...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

btw - dobila sam mailom nešto kao "dječja usta"... 
učiteljica je pitala djecu - koja je razlika između biološke i posvojene djece. javila se jedna djevojčica i rekla:

ja znam, ja sam posvojeno dijete. 
biološka djeca rastu u maminom trbuhu, a posvojena u maminom srcu...

----------


## Zdenka2

Čuj, Sorcie, to valjda ljudi misle: "Pa neće me valjda vlastiti geni z........?"   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> Čuj, Sorcie, to valjda ljudi misle: "Pa neće me valjda vlastiti geni z........?"


ma jok... oni se tješe da ima neki roditelj koji pati više od njih...
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

> Čuj, Sorcie, to valjda ljudi misle: "Pa neće me valjda vlastiti geni z........?"


Međutim, tko će kome, ako neće svoj svome? :Laughing:

----------


## UmaBg

> ja znam, ja sam posvojeno dijete. 
> biološka djeca rastu u maminom trbuhu, a posvojena u maminom srcu...


Predivna recenica  :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

> A imam i jednu staru tetu bez djece koja me ovog ljeta, čuvši za trudnoću, sasvim ozbiljno pitala hoćemo li vratiti A. u dom jer "što će nam sad ona". (ubacila bih smajlića, ali baba nažalost uopće nije senilna!)


Bila sam trudna kad smo posvajali K, i sijaset ljudi se čudio kako nismo odustali od posvojenja kad ćemo sad imati "svoje" dijete. Ja bi im zgroženo odgovorila da K. JE moje dijete, koliko god to neko dijete može biti, od prvog dana kad sam čula za nju.

----------


## anna

Znam da nije tema ovog topika, ali samo zelim reci *Sanji 74* da sam pogledala Ketine nove slike (inace ih pratim od pocetka); ona je predivna, preslatka s tim neodoljivim okicama, smjeskom, kikicama.... i saljem joj jednu veliku pusu!   :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Grodze Sv. Smeona    :Laughing:  ..Stvarno svašta ima, ne mogu reći da sam nailazila na neke uvredljive primjedbe ili ono "šta će biti ako.....", kod nas je najčešće dobri ste ljudi   :Rolling Eyes:   (jedna reakcija je bila divno, kako ste vi dobri, hvala vam, hvala vam   :Crying or Very sad:  ), baš imate sreće i sl.

----------


## klara

Kad sam ostala trudna više puta sam čula rečenicu u stilu: "super što ćete ipak imati svoje dijete", i to od vrlo bliskih ljudi   :Sad:  

Kad smo razgovarali o posvojenju (Sunčica je začeta tek u 6-tom ivf-u), kod jednog dijela obitelji je bio problem što bi to tuđe dijete (budući što smo MM ija jedinci) trebalo nasljediti obiteljsku kuću i sve ostale materijale stečevine (kao da smo grofovi  :Razz: ). To je bilo više puta izrečeno i jako me je rastuživalo. Sad su svi sretni jer ipak imamo naše dijete   :Evil or Very Mad:  

(to se odnosi samo na jedan dio obitelji, od nekih smo imali bezuvijetnu podršku)

----------


## ina33

Većina reakcija je slična - ajme, tuđi geni, zar vas nije strah i groženje s pubertetom - tipa tad će dijete htjet ići svojim "pravim" roditeljima. Sad kad sam trudna imam dojam da je mami čak i, ma ne mogu reći žao, nego je zbunjena, jer nas je nekako zamišljala s malim ili malom dvogodišnjakinjom, a ne bebom. Puno joj je posvojenje približila njena prijateljica čija pokćerka ima dvoje posvojene dječice (žive u Austriji), upoznala je tu dječicu pa joj se sve to približilo. Tako da je od početnog stava - ajme, ne posvajaj, kud ćete s djetetom koje možda ima sidu ( :/ , tako je ona to zamišljala), preko ma što će vam to, došla do toga kako mi pokazuje sličice te posvojene dječice. Ljudi se boje i imaju predrasude u odnosu na ono što im je daleko, kad im se približi, velika većina normalno reagira i puna je podrške. Sad kad im govorimo da nismo odustali od posvojenja, nego ga odgodili, prijatelji nas u biti ne shvaćaju skroz ozbiljno, ali ne kopaju dublje po tome.

Mislim da je reakcija koju je opisala čokolada - tipa sad vratite dijete - meni ipak najšokantnija.

----------


## Vlvl

Baka od mm je godinama uzdisala tko će se o nama brinuti u starosti, i nabrajala nećake kao moguće kandidate  :Rolling Eyes:   a kad smo kupili stan najozbiljnije je pitala tko će taj stan naslijediti. Kad smo objavili posvojenje, ona je sretno odahnula, jer je mogla razriješiti ta važna pitanja - i to su nam najsmješniji komentari. Ona je najnetaktičnije ispitivala dijete o prvoj familiji, ali imala je već 90 godina, nije za zamjerit.  :Wink: 

Komentari koji su me smetali, dolazili su od raznih slabije poznatih: te plemeniti, te hrabri, svaka čast, djetetu je pala sjekira u med, je li on svjesan, itd... Pa kažemo: ljudi, mi smo to željeli, a oni suosjećajno: ali ipak...   :Mad:

----------


## ninaXY

čokolada me sad podsjetila na izjavu Roberta Zubera da su njega pitali "viđaš li se još uvijek s tim ljudima?" (koji su ga udomili)  :shock:

----------


## kloklo

Čokolada, jesus, ja sam fakat zanijemila od užasa na onu izjavu o vraćanju djeteta! Fakat ima ljudi koji nose kamenčugu umjesto srca  :/




> ja znam, ja sam posvojeno dijete. 
> biološka djeca rastu u maminom trbuhu, a posvojena u maminom srcu...


Ovo je divno  :Saint:

----------


## UmaBg

Posetila sam tvoju online radosnicu, mala ti je mnogo slatka.
 :D 
Nadam se da cu uskoro biti u prilici da te zamolm za pomoc oko izrade ovakvog sajta   :Wink:  
A i sve druge cekalice...  :Heart:

----------


## bfamily

> Komentari koji su me smetali, dolazili su od raznih slabije poznatih: te plemeniti, te hrabri, svaka čast,


Oprostite mi što sam možda neznalica ali i ja ovako razmišljam.
Smatram da je jako plemenit čin i divim se ljudima koji su posvojili dijete. Molim vas da mi objasnite zašto vam to smeta, ne pitam to s podsmjehom, stvarno bi volila da mi pojasnite kako se vi osjećate kad čujete takve izjave.
Jer ja koja nisam baš razmišljala o posvajanju nemogu znati kako se vi osjećate koji ste sve to prošli i htjeli. 
Molim vas nemojte se ljutiti na moju izjavu, samo želim ako moje mišljenje ljuti nekoga da ga možda uz vaše savjete i priče promjenim.

----------


## sorciere

bfamily, možda nisam najpozvanija da govorim o ovoj temi... ipak, reći ću ti kako ja to doživljavam, jer sam jedan mali djelić i sama osjetila...

kad su moji prijatelji posvajali curicu - ja sam ju jednako žarko željela za sebe. bez ikakve primisli o plemenitosti ili hrabrosti... (ja sam odradila sve od molbe do rješenja, s tim da sam ja bila i ta koja je rekla da ju hoćemo   :Love:   )

jednostavno sam se zaljubila u nju, i željela sam ju iz ljubavi - kao što svaka majka želi svoje dijete.   :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

Sorciere je to jako lijepo objasnila. Mi smo naše dijete posvojili zato što smo željeli biti roditelji, a ne da bismo "usrećili, spasili, napravili dobro djelo djetetu". Motiv posvajanje je želja za djetetom, isti razlog zbog kojeg ljudi i inače žele djecu. Tako da nam priče o nama kao dobročiniteljima ne sjedaju dobro.

----------


## UmaBg

To je, naprosto, roditeljski nagon. Obicno nase price idu ovako, nekoliko neupselih pokusaja vantelesne, minimalne sanse za uspeh i usvajanje. Mada sam ja odmah, cim je otkriveno da MM ima los spermogram htela da usvojimo dete.
Dete usvajano iz potrebe da imamo jedno malo bice kome cemo okruziti ljubavlju, neznoscu, paznjom, a ne da bi nas neko gledao u starosti i da ne bi imovina koji su sticali nasi preci i mi propala, posle nas.  :Laughing:  
To nije nikakvo herojsko delo, nego nagon, potreba, stalno mislis o tome, boris se sa birikratijom,  boris se sakupljajuci informacije, boris se deleci iskustava sa drugim zenama po ovakvim forumima i na sve moguce nacine da bi dobio dete.
Nama je to nesto najnormalnije na svetu i zato nam smetaju epiteti o plemenitosti i hrabrosti, jer sve to ne dozivljavamo tako.  :Smile:

----------


## Vlvl

Da, to je to što su cure rekle. 
U posvojenje smo krenuli zbog sebe, zbog želje da imamo dijete. Osjećam se kao prevarant kad dobivam takve nezaslužene komplimente. Međutim, od njih mi je samo neugodno, stvarno me smetaju kad se govore u blizini djeteta, tako da on može čuti. 

Inače, slatko je kad ljudi objave da posvajaju dijete, onda oko njih krenu priče svih koji su ikad znali ikog tko je posvojio, slično kako oko trudnice svi pričaju o svojim i svojih poznatih ranijim trudnoćama.

----------


## kloklo

> Posetila sam tvoju online radosnicu, mala ti je mnogo slatka.


Fala ti   :Kiss:  




> Nadam se da cu uskoro biti u prilici da te zamolim za pomoc oko izrade ovakvog sajta   
> A i sve druge cekalice...


I ja se nadam i svima vam od srca želim da tako bude   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

> U posvojenje smo krenuli zbog sebe, zbog želje da imamo dijete. Osjećam se kao prevarant kad dobivam takve nezaslužene komplimente. Međutim, od njih mi je samo neugodno, stvarno me smetaju kad se govore u blizini djeteta, tako da on može čuti.


Potpisujem.

----------


## camel

bfamily, mogu samo potpisati ovo što su cure već rekle.
zamisli da tebi ljudi počnu - joj kako je plemenito što si rodila enolu, to dijete je pravi sretnik, kako ste vi divni ljudi itd.
a ti si samo željela dijete. jer želiš biti mama. želiš zadovoljiti svoju potrebu da budeš roditelj.
ja se osobno ne osjećam nimalo plemenito što sam posvojila, niti mislim da sam to dijete spasila od bilo čega jer da je nismo mi posvojili, na desetke potencijalnih posvojitelja bi to drage volje učinilo.
čak naprotiv. 
kako sam ja posvojenjem postala mama drugi put, pitam se...

----------


## Zdenka2

Bhanny, ja u tome mogu samo potpisati sve ostale cure. Mi smo posvojili dijete, jer smo željeli biti roditelji. Tu smo isti kao svi ostali roditelji. Naše roditeljstvo nije isto kao biološko, jer naša djeca imaju dva para roditelja i tešku priču u svojoj prošlosti, ali naš odnos prema našoj djeci i obratno, isti je kao i u svim drugim obiteljima. Rizici postoje, ali oni postoje i u biološkim obiteljima. Veličanje nas kao posvojitelja je pogotovo smiješno kada se zna da na svako dijete ima otprilike desetak parova, kandidata za posvojenje, o čemu je Camel pisala. Mene su neki poznati ljudi hvalili i hvalili zbog posvojenje, maltene kao "sveticu" i velikog humanista, a dok su me oni tako hvalili, u meni je rasla ljutnja do te mjere da sam nerijetko osjetila potrebu da ih udarim. Mi smo naprosto imali veliku sreću što smo se uspjeli provući kroz sustav i stvorili svoju obitelj.. Ponekad mi se događalo da ljudi promijene ploču kad su shvatili da posvojitelja ima više nego djece: "Pa vi ste zapravo imali sreće!". Da, dobro jutro! Jesam li imala sreće zato što je situacija na „tržištu“ nepovoljna po posvojitelje ili sam imala sreće zato što sam dobila dvoje prekrasne djece kakve bi si svatko poželio? 
Jedna meni inače draga osoba je rekla da „meni treba podići spomenik“, kad je shvatila da želimo posvojiti još jedno dijete. Ja sam joj rekla da i njoj onda treba podići spomenik, jer i ona ima dvoje djece. Tada je ona rekla: „Ali to nije isto...“. Ta rečenica i tri točkice koje iza nje slijede su ono što nas vrijeđa, jer podrazumijevaju da naša djeca nisu jednako vrijedna. Ja sam takve primjedbe uvijek doživljavala kao uvredu svoje djece, kao da su oni manje vrijedni od mene i tate koji smo ih posvojili. Što se tiče toga da smo promijenili život djece i prekinuli začarani krug nesreće, jesmo. Ali i naša djeca su prekinula začarani krug nesreće u nama, svojim roditeljima. Moj odgovor na takve primjedbe je uvijek bio: ne znam tko je tu kome više dao. Znam da svojoj djeci dajem mnogo, ali često mislim da oni meni daju još i više.

----------


## ina33

> „Ali to nije isto...“. Ta rečenica i tri točkice koje iza nje slijede su ono što nas vrijeđa, jer podrazumijevaju da naša djeca nisu jednako vrijedna.


Bfamily, mislim da je ovdje sukus toga zašto se posvojitelji na to vrijeđaju, a svaki roditelj je jako osjetljiv na svoje dijete   :Heart: !

----------


## leonessa

> kako sam ja posvojenjem postala mama drugi put, pitam se...


Jesam ja nešto propustila  :? ?

----------


## UmaBg

Potpisujem vas cure  :Smile:  
Nego setila sam se jos necega. Rekla sam drugarici da zelimo da usvojimo dete, a ona svojoj sestri, koju poznajem.
Reakcija njene sestre bila je : Nisam zanala da je ona toliko EMANCIPOVANA !
Inace, to mi je drugarica sa fakulteta, zivimo u velikom gradu i njena sestra je zavrsila faks. Tim mi je njena reakcija bila cudnija, kao da zivimo u planinskom seocetu, nalik na Hajdi  :Laughing:   Bdw, sad mi prodje kroz glavu i Hajdi je njena majka dala "stirki sa pasnjaka" tako je pisalo u prevodu knjige koju sam imala,ostavila je sa dedom na neodrejedno vreme. Hajdi sve vreme zivi bez roditelja, ide u onu bogatu porodicu, kod Klare... uostalom svi vec znamo sta se desava.
*Poenata je da je Hajdi OK devojcica, iako ne zivi sa roditeljima*, druzi se sa kozarom Petrom  :Love:  , pomaze slepoj baki skupljajuci zemiceke  :Saint:  , tj odvajajuci od usta, raskravi dedino srce  :Heart:   na kraju i bolesna  :Sick:   Klara prohoda  :Klap:  .
Mozda ovu knjigu treba citati deci, sta mislite ?  
Moje osobine : plemenita, hrabra, emancipovana, obrazovana, nacitana...   :Laughing:

----------


## nela

> Ja sam takve primjedbe uvijek doživljavala kao uvredu svoje djece, kao da su oni manje vrijedni od mene i tate koji smo ih posvojili. Što se tiče toga da smo promijenili život djece i prekinuli začarani krug nesreće, jesmo. Ali i naša djeca su prekinula začarani krug nesreće u nama, svojim roditeljima. Moj odgovor na takve primjedbe je uvijek bio: ne znam tko je tu kome više dao. Znam da svojoj djeci dajem mnogo, ali često mislim da oni meni daju još i više.


X

Ja uvijek razmišljam da je moje dijete meni dalo više. I baš sam onako ponizno zahvalna na tome što sam ga dobila. Nikad nisam ni u zadnjem zakutku mozga pomislila ili se upitala da li bih s nekim drugim djetetom, npr. rođenim, bila ispunjenija i sretnija. To mi se čini nezamislivo, nemoguće. Ali se zato često preispitujem jesam li ja njemu dobar roditelj.

----------


## Mariela

Nela je napisala:"Nikad nisam ni u zadnjem zakutku mozga pomislila ili se upitala da li bih s nekim drugim djetetom, npr. rođenim, bila ispunjenija i sretnija. To mi se čini nezamislivo, nemoguće. Ali se zato često preispitujem jesam li ja njemu dobar roditelj."

Ovdje se potpuno nalazim. Trenutno prolazimo kroz teško razdoblje, preko glave u problemima i naravno da nemam dovoljno ni strpljenja niti sam dobro raspoložena tako da se svaki put kad podignem glas na dijete jer više ne mogu izdržati upitam je li on mogao proći i bolje."

----------


## čokolada

Predpostavljam da problem počinje kad posvojitelji nastoje nekome dokazati da su "jednakovrijedni" roditelji i da je i bio- i nebio-roditeljstvo jednako. Nekako s tim do sada nisam imala problema (ili nisam nailazila na  sugovornike kojima bih trebala to objašnjavati?). 
Međutim, kako uskoro trebam roditi, već me par jako dobronamjernih žena (biološ. majki) razdragano "pripremilo": ma, vidjet ćeš sada kako je to *postati mama*, kad privineš *dio svog tijela* uza se! 
Slažem se da je to posebno iskustvo, ali u takvim rečenicama se UVIJEK implicira da je ovo "posvojeno" iskustvo ne samo drukčije nego i manje intenzivno, skoro pa manje vrijedno jer, eto, nije se stvorilo iz vlastitog tijela i nije proizašlo iz "porođajnih muka".
TO me jako smeta! I kad mi to kažu uopće ne razmišljaju da sam zapravo ja ona koja je uopće u mogućnosti usporediti, ako se već ti osjećaji moraju pod svaku cijenu uspoređivati.

----------


## a zakaj

> Slažem se da je to posebno iskustvo, ali u takvim rečenicama se UVIJEK implicira da je ovo "posvojeno" iskustvo ne samo drukčije nego i manje intenzivno, skoro pa manje vrijedno jer, eto, nije se stvorilo iz vlastitog tijela i nije proizašlo iz "porođajnih muka".


Čokolada, ja bas nekad, kad citam ove price vas posvajalica i potpomognutih,  imam dojam divljenja prema svemu sto prolazite za svoju djecu, u usporedbi s lakocom kojom sam ja dobila svoju. Nikad ne bih rekla da se kod posvajanja radi o manjem intenzitetu.
Naravno da takve usporedbe uopce nemaju smisla, ali eto, i to moze biti nekakva perspektiva.

----------


## Zdenka2

> TO me jako smeta! I kad mi to kažu uopće ne razmišljaju da sam zapravo ja ona koja je uopće u mogućnosti usporediti, ako se već ti osjećaji moraju pod svaku cijenu uspoređivati.


I mene baš zanima kako ćeš se osjećati. Pročitala sam u jednoj knjizi izjavu majke koja je prije imala posvojenu djecu, a potom je rodila još jedno dijete. Rekla je da je presretna da je mogla roditi to dijete i osvjedočiti se da je njezin majčinski osjećaj potpuno isti.

Ovo što tebi govore naprosto nije korektno. Bilo bi mi prihvatljivo da kažu da je divno *roditi* dijete i privinuti *plod* svoga tijela na sebe. Reći majci koja ima dijete da će tek sada osjetiti kako je to postati majka je ignorantski i bezobrazno, a što se tiče "dijela tijela", drugi čovjek je drugi čovjek, a ne dio nečijeg tijela.

----------


## leonessa

> Međutim, kako uskoro trebam roditi, već me par jako dobronamjernih žena (biološ. majki) razdragano "pripremilo": ma, vidjet ćeš sada kako je to postati mama, kad privineš dio svog tijela uza se!


Dobronamjernih žena :shock:  ?

----------


## ina33

Ne znam stvarno. Slično i ja čujem sad od majki, sad kad sam trudna, a znali su da se trudimo i za posvojenje i da smo emotivno bili tome orijentirani. Neke baš opisuju taj fizički aspekt - krv moje krvi, a neke onako pređu preko toga, ma je, posvojenje je dobro, ali ovo je bolje. Ja ih nekako pustim da pričaju jer čim to mogu reći, a šta da im obrazlažem, vjerujem da bi im bilo jasnije da su u mojoj koži. Ja nisam u situaciji Čokolade pa ne mogu uspoređivati. Ali se mislim pa zar bi to rođenje išta mijenjalo u mojoj ljubavi, bila bi jaka jednako. Gledam na primjeru ljubavi prema nećakinjama, koja je prva usporedna stvar u mom životnom iskustvu. U drugom su gradu pa baš znam čeznut za njima i užasno se veselit kad im idemo ususret. Pri zamišljanju na te male pametne okice, na te obraščiće, na te male ljude, doslovno mi dođu leptirići u trubuhu i nekakva slatka zaljubljenost, ne znam to drugačije definirat. Moja ljubav prema nije primarno nastala zbog toga što su mi rod i sestrina djeca, nego je nastala zbog toga što ja to dvoje dječice poznajem, što su mi bliski, što ih svaki dan pratim barem na telefon, što sam tu (makar virtualno) u svakoj njihovoj nevolji i svakoj i maloj i velikoj pobjedi i porazu, i ponosna kad je starija krenula u školu, i ponosna kad je mlađa prvi put izgovorila slovo "h" (ovih dana, u riječi "mjehur"   :Heart: ). A propos izjava "dio tijela", njih sam slušala u obrnutoj verziji, od moje mame - tipa šuti ti, ja sam tebe rodila (i još dalje što mi se ne prepričava što implicira da sam nastala od njenog tijela) - i na to mi se u principu kostriješila kosa na glavi, jer je uvijek bilo izrečeno u svađi i impliciralo da sam mami dužna i obavezna. 
A propos teškog puta ostvarenja roditeljstva, barem moja "borba" teže nekako izgleda ovako ispisana med. kraticama u potpisu, a nekako mi se sad čini da je to sve išlo usputno i nadam se da nas nije pretjerano traumatiziralo jer je nama to bilo nekako normalno. Ne znam, stvarno se nadam da ćemo se trudit izbjeći zamke nekih očekivanja i sl. za dobrobit našeg djeteta i nas i da ćemo našu zajedničku priču započet u stilu Edit Piaff 
"Non, Rien De Rien, Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien
Car Ma Vie, Car Me Joies
Aujourd'hui Ca Commence Avec Toi".

----------


## klara

ina33 što to znači, hajde molim te prevedi nama koji ne znamo francuski?

Sigurna sam da bi majčinski osjećaj bio potpuno isti da je Sunčica usvojena. Znam da bismo propustili trudnoću, prve dane i dojenje. Ali krv i geni... što mi to znači. Ne promatram je uopće kao dio mog tijela niti moju nasljednicu ni tko zna što. I nadam se da neće naslijediti krivu kičmu i alergije od mene. 

Ali čitam vas što pišete o razmišljam o tome kako je meni zapravo lakše ovako. Jer ne moram se boriti s vjetrenjačama niti nikoga uvjeravati da je ona moje dijete. I imam podršku cijele obitelji, čak i onog dijela koji je bio protiv usvajanja. Ponekad mi se to čini malo licemjerno.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja zauzimam stav: nek' misli tko što hoće, samo neka pazi što govori preda mnom i pred mojom djecom. Ne zamaram se time da uvjeravam bilo koga u ono što osjećam i u svoje iskustvo, ali ne dopuštam da netko tko nije posvojitelj misli da zna kakvo je moje iskustvo i da zna kakav sam ja roditelj. Mi znamo kakvi smo roditelji i kakav nam je odnos s djecom, a za ostalo... educiram, ali imam previše godina i pametnijeg posla nego da ispravljam sve krive Drine na ovom svijetu. Dok mi netko ne takne u djecu, a onda se u meni budi moja lavlja narav   :Mad:  . Rekla sam sto puta i ponavljam: ne da ne žalim za biološkim roditeljstvom nego mi je drago što nisam rodila, jer želim upravo onu djecu koju imam.   :Heart:   :Heart:  Ovo je moj put i ne bih ga mijenjala ni za čiji drugi.

----------


## ina33

Klara, evo da se nadovežem i na tebe i na Zdenkin završni zaključak:

Non, Rien De Rien, Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien 
Car Ma Vie, Car Me Joies 
Aujourd'hui Ca Commence Avec Toi".

"Ne, ni za čim, ne, ne žalim ni za čim,
jer moj život, jer moje radosti,
danas počinju... sa TOBOM."

Tako nekako, nisam pjesnica kao Vlvl - ugrubo ti je to smisao  :Heart: .

----------


## otocanka

> Ja zauzimam stav: nek' misli tko što hoće, samo neka pazi što govori preda mnom i pred mojom djecom. Ne zamaram se time da uvjeravam bilo koga u ono što osjećam i u svoje iskustvo, ali ne dopuštam da netko tko nije posvojitelj misli da zna kakvo je moje iskustvo i da zna kakav sam ja roditelj. Mi znamo kakvi smo roditelji i kakav nam je odnos s djecom, a za ostalo... educiram, ali imam previše godina i pametnijeg posla nego da ispravljam sve krive Drine na ovom svijetu. Dok mi netko ne takne u djecu, a onda se u meni budi moja lavlja narav   . Rekla sam sto puta i ponavljam: ne da ne žalim za biološkim roditeljstvom nego mi je drago što nisam rodila, jer želim upravo onu djecu koju imam.    Ovo je moj put i ne bih ga mijenjala ni za čiji drugi.


Ovako se i ja osjećam   :Love:  


A izjava smo imali raznih - od "Ti si naša Angelina Jolie!" - na ovo sam se nasmijala jer sam asocijaciju s Brad Pittom imala na psiho-testu (možda će se "starije" cure sjetiti )  :Laughing:  

A najviše sam pop..... na pitanje muževog bivšeg kolege s posla - "Zar ste toliko očajni da ćete posvojiti bolesno dijete?"   :Evil or Very Mad: 
Njegova, a i naša sreća je bila što to nije rekao meni u facu jer je pitanje da li bi naši kikači danas bili s nama.

----------


## otocanka

E da, i zaboravih onu famoznu "čestitku" - "Joooj, krasno/super, sad ćete možda dobiti i jedno svoje. Znam ja jedan par koji je posvojio, a onda su dobili još jedno/dvoje/troje... svoje djece."  :? 

Tu se napravim "glupom plavušom" i kažem da ne razumijem kako to misle jer mi već imamo svoju djecu, i ne namjeravamo povećavati broja članova obitelji   :Raspa:  .

----------


## otocanka

I sjetih se još jedne "biserke"   :Rolling Eyes:  
Žena je defektolog-logoped, a rekla mi je da je moja kći "teret koji sam si natovarila na leđa"    :Evil or Very Mad:  . 


Uma, obećajem da više neću pisati na ovom topiku   :Grin:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## bfamily

> I sjetih se još jedne "biserke"   
> Žena je defektolog-logoped, a rekla mi je da je moja kći "teret koji sam si natovarila na leđa"    .


Ovo je više nego odvratno.

Nikad ni na sekundu nisam pomislila da su majke koje su posvojile svoje dijete manje vrijedne ili da je to dijete drugačije od dijece koju njihove majke rode. Znam da sve mi volimo svoju diječicu najviše što možemo i to je ono najbitnije.   :Heart:  

Samo bi htjela raći da ti ljudi koji vas hvale i smatraju plemenitima ne misle ništa zlonamjerno i definitivno ne misle reći da su vaša djeca manje vrijedna. Zato im to nemojte uzeti za zlo jer ne kažu da vas to ljuti, oni misle da vam daju kompliment.   :Grin:

----------


## UmaBg

Otocanka, samo ti pisi, tvoji postvi me uvek podsete na tvoje male "miseke"  :Love:  . 
A ta defektolog - logoped   :Evil or Very Mad:  je ocito izabrala krivo zanimanje,takve osobe prekrizis i furas dalje  :Sing:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> I sjetih se još jedne "biserke"   
> Žena je defektolog-logoped, a rekla mi je da je moja kći "teret koji sam si natovarila na leđa"    .


  :Evil or Very Mad:  , a ona da ima i malo ljubavi  u sebi ne bi takvo nešto ni pomislila, a kamoli rekla. Sramotno!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

A izjava na naše posvojenje: "Kako možete voljeti dijete koje nije vaše?"  :Mad:

----------


## bofida

*   Godinama sam se borila sa sterilitetom ali ni jednog trena nisam posumnjala da ću biti roditelj. Čvrsto sam zastupala tezu da se biolosko i posvojeno djete mogu isto voljeti, i da se ljubav ne može mjeriti niti jednom mjernom jedinicom. Svtako se voli na jedinstven i osobit način. 
Dok sam nosila svoju bebu u stomaku nisam osjećala ništa osobito. Kada sam je rodila bila sam zbunjena i nije me preplavio nikakav čarobni val. Ljubav se rađala polako, kroz odnos, komunikaciju, poglede, dodire, mirise...Isto je bilo i sa drugim djetetom. Koliko ih volim, da li da izrazim u m2, m3, km... Bog me je pogledao i treći put - i poslao mi je jedno divno malo biće. Istina, rodila ga je jedna druga teta i morao je čekati dok ga roda nije spustila bas meni u ruke.   Dugo smo već skupa provlačeći se kroz sam Danteov pakao. Ljubav se  stvarala i jačala kroz borbu sa najcrnjim dijagnozama i oštećenjima. I na kraju, kada smo isplivali, sačekala nas je troglava aždaja koja bljuje vatru: A D M I N I S T R A C I J A   -   PODOBNOSTI!!!!  Hoće li moji stambeni, materijalni i socijalni uvjeti biti bolji od onih koje sad ima u domu?! Kako da objasnim da bi mu samnom bilo dobro i pod kišobranom, jer je djetetu za razvoj najvažnija ljubav i sigurnost. Kako ljubav ubaciti u zakonske klišee i forme?!

Oprostite što sam se malo udaljila od teme i iskoristila vaše rame za plakanje, ali tako je malo ljudi koji razumiju ove odnose.

Nažalost, ljudi će nas uvek gledati i prvo markirati po tome da smo mi "po svojile" djete, da ga "volimo kao sopstveno",... Ako vide da na njega vičemo verovatno će pomisliti da je ono nevaljalo zato što ga nismo rodile ili da na njega ne bi tako "surovo" vikale da je "naše". Ma, znate što, briga nas!!! Mi smo sretne jer znamo da je N A Š E!*   :Heart:

----------


## magda_

> Ma, znate što, briga nas!!! Mi smo sretne jer znamo da je N A Š E! [/b]


ovaj stav mi se veoma dopada

----------


## leonessa

Bofida dobrodošla   :Bye:  . Ja sam jednostavno oduševljena koliko je  ovaj naš pdf aktivan  :D .

----------


## Mariela

Bofida dobro došla  :D , 
želim vam da što prije pobijedite tu aždaju

----------


## UmaBg

Dobrodoslica i od mene.
I da vasa porodica ubrzo dobije svog najmladjeg 5. clana  :D

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Bofida dobrodošla  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Dobrodošlica Bofida. Evo, ti si jedna od onih mama koje iz prve ruke mogu govoriti o iskustvima odgajanja rođene i posvojene djece. Voljela bih da pišeš o tome.

----------


## lexy

Welcome, Bofida. Nije mi jasno jeste li vi uspjeli posvojiti treće dijete ili ne? Koliko sam shvatila dijete je živjelo s vama i tek se sada javio problem s papirologijom??? Možda sam nešto propustila?!

----------


## leonessa

Da, Bofida javi se kad uspiješ, mi nemamo još nikoga tko ima posvojenu i rođenu djecu (čekamo Čokolada   :Kiss:  ).

----------


## camel

> Da, Bofida javi se kad uspiješ, mi nemamo još nikoga tko ima posvojenu i rođenu djecu (čekamo Čokolada   ).


  :Embarassed:

----------


## leonessa

Camel, Camel    :Bye:  .

----------


## Zdenka2

> Camel, Camel    .


  :Cekam:   :Kiss:

----------


## camel

> leonessa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Camel, Camel    .


budem. 8)

----------


## ina33

O-o-o... Već društvo pravo   :Heart:  !

----------


## bofida

:Heart:  Hvala vam na dobrodoslici!Stvarno je divan osjećaj kad vidiš da te netko kuži, da se sa tobom raduje i strahuje. Znate, ponekad mi se čini da smo mi *odabrani* . Nažalost ja sada mogu komunicirat sa jako malim brojem ljudi. Ča me neki stari prijatelji ne samo ne kuže nego jasno i glasno vrijeđaju sa ružnim komentarima. Jednostavno nikom ne ide u glavu kak mogu voljeti "neko tamo dijete" a imam svoja dva doma i zar mi ona nisu dovoljna da budem sretna. Inače, ako nisam bila jasna, malac živi u domu, ima 3,5 godine, a ja sam sa njim započela kontakt u svojstvu nekog terapeuta i eto to traje već dvije godine. Imao je pun kufer dijagnoza ali smo one najcrnje (npr.pretpostavka mentalne retardacije i autizma) uspešno nokautirali. Sad je ostalo: losija senzorna integracija, visok stepen ostećenja sluha, za koje ja vjerujem da je ponajviše na emotivnoj razini, a to vuče nerazvijen govor i losiju motoriku. Vjerojatno imate sto upitnika iznad glave! Ma znate što, on je meni najsavršeniji klinac na svijetu i ne bih ga mijenjala ni za sto bioloskih zdravih i pravih!!!!
Najbitnije za ovu priču je da vam kažem da sam prvih 8-9 mjeseci sa njim komunicirala "profesionalno". Kako je to davalo minimalne rezultate odlučila sam uključit emocije. To se nije mogao nazvat pomak u razvoju već troskok! Eto, tako smo počeli! Hoću reći da je ljubav ključ svega i da ona može ispeglati mnoge dijagnoze, a na žalost svako djete iz doma ih ima na pretek. 
Neki dan sam bila beskrajno tužna i bijesna na djelatnike iz centra za soc.skrb. Nadala sam se da će moje mezimče za Božić dobiti obitelj ali izgleda da od toga nema nista. I tako, tješi mene moje "kućno" dijete od 7 godina pa kaze:"Ma ne brini mama, daće ti ga oni ali možda moraš malo da čekaš." 
A, čujte ovo, kako su klinci spontani. Prije par dana došla joj je frendica i ona joj se hvali kako će dobit brata. Mala zaprepašćeno gleda u moj trbuh, koga nema, naravno, i niš joj nije jasno. -Jeste, jeste, potvrđuje moja pametnica, mama će mi ga...(pogleda onda na momenat u mene, tražeći reč za pravo objašnjenje),  ...*doneti*. Obožavam je !

----------


## mareena

Bofida, dobro nam došla!

Ljubav je najbolji terapeut, ti to znaš i dokazuješ. Divim ti se.

Ne znam kakve prepreke postavljaju u Centru, ali ti želim da ih što prije preskočiš, ponajviše zbog tvog dječaka   :Heart:  .

----------


## Mariela

Čovjek stvarno ne razumije administraciju. kao da mi postojimo radi nje, a ne ona radi nas. Puno ti sreće želim da već ovaj Božić provedete sa vašim dječakom i ne odvajate se više.

----------


## Zdenka2

> ne bih ga mijenjala ni za sto bioloskih


Takav je i moj osjećaj prema mojoj djeci.  :Heart:   :Heart:  

U čemu je problem u CZSS? Pretpostavljam da još nije potpuno čista pravna situacija. U tom slučaju budi strpljiva - strpljen spašen. U tim pravnim stvarima sve treba ići prema proceduri. Nije dobro izigravati pravnu proceduru, jer se može nešto nepredviđeno dogoditi. Ja sam oba svoja djeteta dobila tek onda kad je pravno sve bilo potpuno gotovo i čisto i slažem se s time. Bilo je teško čekati, ali sam to prihvatila.

----------


## sanja74

> Hoću reći da je ljubav ključ svega i da ona može ispeglati mnoge dijagnoze, a na žalost svako djete iz doma ih ima na pretek.


  :Heart:  
Ljubav je ono što toj dječici najviše nedostaje.

----------


## bofida

:Heart:  Ma, nije problem administracija nego ljudi koji je sprovode. Mali je od nedavno plavno slobodan i čist. Odavno sam ga ja zavoljela i duboko u srcu poželjela, ali je do skoro bio mamin. Baš zato što ga ludo volim smatrala sam da mu je mjesto uz nju. Bila sam silno tužna kad sam saznala da ga definitivno ne želi. U tom trenu sam shvatila da on ima samo mene i da smo mi zapravo taj idealni spoj. 
Djelatnicima centra i doma nije jasno kako ja to zelim bas njega, to nije uobicajena procedura,jer su oni ti mali bogovi koji spajaju roditelje i dijecu. Kak sad taj naš odnos da ubace u uobičajene forme. Oni ne vjeruju u Boga i bilo bi jako smiješno kad bih im rekla da je mali začet pred Božić, da je nakon dvije godine opet pred Božić, poveren meni na neki vid rehabilitacije, i eto opet će Božić i ja se nadam da bi mogao postati moj.  :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

Pa ja sam mislim da bi njima trebalo biti drago što bi maleni dobio obitelj i stručnu pomoć odjednom. Samo što se kod nas ljudi koji žele usvojiti dijete pa još s nekom manom smatraju u najbolju ruku čudacima, ali ako još pri tom imaju i svoju djecu - sumnjivo je to mora da da imaju neki skriveni interes ili što gore. Ljubav, empatija ljudi moji što je to?

----------


## UmaBg

> :Najbitnije za ovu priču je da vam kažem da sam prvih 8-9 mjeseci sa njim komunicirala "profesionalno". Kako je to davalo minimalne rezultate odlučila sam uključit emocije. To se nije mogao nazvat pomak u razvoju već troskok! Eto, tako smo počeli! Hoću reći da je ljubav ključ svega i da ona može ispeglati mnoge dijagnoze, a na žalost svako djete iz doma ih ima na pretek. 
>  !


Bofida, jos jednom da ti dam podrsku, tvoja prica me jako dirnula, pa sam je upravo citala muzu.  Jedva je nadjoh, otvorila sam sve teme, da bih na kraju videla da se tvoj prica utopla u drugu temu. Mislim da zasluzuje da se izdvoji kako bi vas mogli pratiti i podrzavati.Iz svake od prica koje sam ovde procitala nesto sam naucila, ovo sa troskokom cu i te kakao zapamtiti.  :Kiss:  
Pisi, mi smo uz tebe i tvog malenog  :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Bofida i ja sam jako dirnuta tvojom pričom i od srca ti želim da tvoj mališa dođe šta prije kući   :Heart:  .

----------


## bofida

:Laughing:  Jučer sam svojoj svekrvi (ona je inače najbožanstvenije biće na svijetu i moj veliki i iskreni prijatelj) rekla da ćemo dobit prinovu. Ispala joj je vilica od zaprepašćenja, prijatnog naravno, pa me pitala kako to, imajući u vidu komplentne uvjete u kojima se nalazimo. Ja joj onda pojasnim da prinova ima tri godine i u dvije riječi joj objasnim o kom se radi. Od nje sam već tražila neke savjete u vezi malog tj. njegovog krštenja. "A di ćete ga stavit?"   :Laughing:  pitala me a onda dala blagoslov. To mi je tak puno značilo.   :Saint:

----------


## leonessa

Bofida   :Heart:  , znam koliko i meni znači bezrezervna podrška čitave obitelji.

----------


## Zdenka2

To je jako važno. Ja to sada na poseban način doživljavam, jer očekujem od obitelji da prihvati moje veliko novo dijete kao i svu ostalu djecu u obitelji i vidim da se to i događa   :Heart:  . Bitna mi je podrška koju obitelj pruža meni, ali još više od toga prihvaćanje djeteta i podrška koju će ono imati od svoje obitelji tijekom života. Svekrvina reakcija je veliki plus za tebe i za nju, a najviše za djetešce.   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonessa prvotno napisa
> ...


Da li sam ja ovo dobro povezala  :Grin:

----------


## mareena

Bofida   :Heart:  !

----------


## Mariela

:D  dječak dolazi doma

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :D !

----------


## Vlvl

Bofida, čestitam.   :Love:  

A evo još izjave koje su bile česte kod dobronamjernih ljudi, a mene su uzrujavale. Izrečeno s čuđenjem: 
- Kako je on pristojan. 
- Kako je dobro odgojen.  :shock: 
Valjda se podrazumijeva da je posvojeno dijete mali neodgojeni divljak.

----------


## pahuljičica

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonessa prvotno napisa
> ...


Camel čestitam od srca....  :Heart:  
...i ja   :Cekam:  .............  :Kiss:

----------


## bofida

*  Marijela, ti ćeš stvarno dobiti najdivniji božićni dar!   

U, kak bi voljela da moj Šimun ne mora još jedan Božić dočekat u zatvoru. Postao je potpuno nesnosan, kada dođem prvo se citav sat  valja po podu, baca, žalosti se za svaku sitnicu i plače iz sveg glasa...Cini mi se da mu je strpljenje na izmaku i da potpuno kuži da se nešto bitno oko njega kuha. Srećom, pa ja imam penicilin za takvo ponašanje: tri doze poljubaca i zagrljaja na kub! *

----------


## mareena

Bofida, nisam dobro razumjela. Da li je odluka donesena? Je li sigurno da će Šimun biti tvoj, a samo je pitanje vremena kad će se to dogoditi? Bilo bi divno da na Božić bude s vama   :Love:  .

----------


## mareena

Još jedna nebulozna izjava dobronamjernih ljudi. Ne odnosi se na posvojeno dijete, nego na Djevojčicu koju sam udomila.

Jučer smo se nakon dužeg vremena sreli s poznanicima koje je Djevojčica prvi put vidjela. Ona se sama predstavila, a zatim za mene rekla "Ovo je moja mama... ne, ne, nego moja teta." Žena mi na to pogledom punim sažaljenja šapne "Pa, zašto tom djetetu ne pustite da malo živi u iluziji?"  :shock: Valjda bih je trebala držati u uvjerenju da sam joj ja mama.

----------


## Zdenka2

Mnogo puta sam čula takve komentare koji impliciraju da moraš poštedjeti dijete od istine, kao da je za njega dobro da živi u lažima i fantazijama. Ponekad komentiram, ako mislim da ima smisla, a inače "kroz jedno uho unutra kroz drugo van".

----------


## Zorica

Bofida  :Love:

----------


## mozarela

uvijek si kažem da na smijem čitati ovakve topice jer se uredno na kraju rasplačem!  :Rolling Eyes:  
nadam se da će Šimun uskoro biti slobodan i u naručju onih koji ga vole! Bofida-  :Love:

----------


## bofida

:Heart:  Jedno vrijeme sam tajila od djelatnika doma da se spremam Šimuna iščupat van. Ali, najzad su saznali za moje namjere i sad su jako iznenađeni. Još uvjek nisam sigurna hoće li mi oni postavljat neke stupice, onako, iz čiste zlobe, ali čujte ovo. Neki dan sam srela jednu dr. koja tamo radi. Kaže kako je  "čula" i  "drago joj je zbog njega" ali misli da sam "odabrala pogrešno dijete i da bi mi neko drugo više pasalo". ???!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Pitam se odakle ljudima pravo da se miješaju u takvu intimu a da ih pri tom niko ništa ne pita niti traži savjet? Pa da kupujemo auto manje njih bi gurnulo svoj nos!

Cure, znate li što je bilo sa onom "ljubavnom pričom" iz Nazorove i curom koja je isto htjela posvojit klinca sa kojim se družila?!

----------


## Ivca

Ovo je meni rekla moja USA svekrva,
Oooohhh nooo... adoption???? takva djeca su uvijek problematicna and... hmmm ma najbolje bi bilo da posvojite djevojcicu od 10-12 godina pa da vam moze  odmah poceti pospremati po kuci a neci niti pelene trebati.... a onda jos imate samo 6-7 godine dok ne ode iz kuce....
Ha ha ha ha  ja nisam mogla vjerovati svojim usima. samo sa izisla iz sobe ali... nakon toga ju je moj surug( njezin sin) zamolio da prvo promisli pa tek onda kaze jer ovakve gluposti nitko ne zeli slusati i da samo sebe sramoti.. ona nazalost nije shvatila da je to stvarno glupo sto je rekla nego se cudila zasto vec necemo biti i prakticni kod psovjenja....

----------


## Ivca

Ovo je meni rekla moja USA svekrva,
Oooohhh nooo wayyyy...  why adoption???? takva djeca su uvijek problematicna and... hmmm ma najbolje bi bilo da posvojite djevojcicu od 10-12 godina pa da vam moze  odmah poceti pospremati po kuci a neci niti pelene trebati.... a onda jos imate samo 6-7 godina dok ne ode iz kuce....
Ha ha ha ha...  ja nisam mogla vjerovati svojim usima. samo sa izisla iz sobe jer ja uopce neznam sta bi cvjek mogao odgovoriti na takovu glupost ali... nakon toga ju je moj surug( njezin sin) zamolio da prvo promisli pa tek onda kaze sta  misli jer ovakve gluposti nitko ne zeli slusati i da samo sebe sramoti.. ona nazalost nije shvatila da je to stvarno glupo sto je rekla nego se  iskreno zacudila zasto vec necemo biti i prakticni kod posvjenja....

----------


## Ivca

Ovo je meni rekla moja USA svekrva,
Oooohhh nooo wayyyy...  why adoption???? takva djeca su uvijek problematicna and... hmmm ma najbolje bi bilo da posvojite djevojcicu od 10-12 godina pa da vam moze  odmah poceti pospremati po kuci a neci niti pelene trebati.... a onda jos imate samo 6-7 godina dok ne ode iz kuce....
Ha ha ha ha...  ja nisam mogla vjerovati svojim usima. samo sa izisla iz sobe jer ja uopce neznam sta bi cvjek mogao odgovoriti na takovu glupost ali... nakon toga ju je moj surug( njezin sin) zamolio da prvo promisli pa tek onda kaze sta  misli jer ovakve gluposti nitko ne zeli slusati i da samo sebe sramoti.. ona nazalost nije shvatila da je to stvarno glupo sto je rekla nego se  iskreno zacudila zasto vec necemo biti i prakticni kod posvjenja....

----------


## Zdenka2

Ivca, dugo te nije bilo, kako je kod vas?

----------


## otocanka

Ivca  :D  :Heart:  

Daj pričaj, piši, šta ima?????    :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ivca

hej  drage moje cukre tu sam, obnovila sam info na mojem postu SRETNA VIJEST,
nazalost nemam bas  puno za pohvaliti se ali nadam se da budem uskoro... moja saga oko posvojenja se nastavlja... 24 mjeseca cekanja sa rusku princezu i izgubljene dve godina na Hr posvojenje.... no ipak.. onaj tko ceka i doceka.... he he   drago mi je da vas  sve opet cujem...
pozdrav svima.. ivca

----------


## leonessa

> Ivca, dugo te nije bilo, kako je kod vas?


Ivca   :Heart: , čitala sam priču i baš sam mislila nekoga pitati  pa gdje je Ivca?

----------


## leonessa

Imam ja nešto malo i novih bisera od kada smo dobili drugo dijete. Srela sam u crkvi poznanice, čule su za malenu, bilo im je jako drago i rekle su mi "e, ne moraš ti više molit Boga ! " misleći kao napravili smo još jedno dobro djelo   :Rolling Eyes:  ....
A opet jedna me druga poznata (mama dvoje djece) jučer zove na telefon da mi čestita, nije prije čula, jako joj je drago .....i onda na kraju razgovora kaže "a ima li tamo još djece?", ja  :shock: , "pa kako to misliš, ne razumijem?", ona će "pa to je baš tako super usvojiti dijete, mislim nekom pomogneš a i tebi je lijepo...ne znam, možda bi pitala muža pa ako bi i on htio....."   :Idea:   .

----------


## Yuna

Mislim da one tako pitaju jer su navikle na takva pitanja.

----------


## Yuna

...
A opet jedna me druga poznata (mama dvoje djece) jučer zove na telefon da mi čestita, nije prije čula, jako joj je drago .....i onda na kraju razgovora kaže "a ima li tamo još djece?", ja  :shock: , "pa kako to misliš, ne razumijem?", ona će "pa to je baš tako super usvojiti dijete, mislim nekom pomogneš a i tebi je lijepo...ne znam, možda bi pitala muža pa ako bi i on htio....."   :Idea:   .[/quote]

Hm, sto je ta mama krivo rekla?

----------


## teuta

super je topik obožam vas čitati   :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

hmmm....U nedjelju smo MM i ja prošetali sa mrvicom  a jedan stariji susjed / s kojim nismo baš u čestom kontaktu/, nas je zaustavio i pitao "ćije je to dijete?"...Mi u glas "pa naše?!".... on ostao zbunjen, jer zna da nisam bila trudna, pa da ga ne držimo u neizvjesnosti, velimo mu da je posvojena...A on sav u čudu:" a od koga ste ju posvojili, kaj tu od nekoga, kaj ga znamo??"...objasnimo mu da nije "tu od nekoga" i da su to podaci koje ne dijelimo sa drugima  :Smile: : ...ali ni to nije bilo dovoljno pa pita "a jel vanbraćna???" :shock:  :shock: 
MM i ja se samo pogledali i lijepo ga pozdravili te nastavili svojim putem...  :Grin:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

i nas je jedna dama pitala jel limač vanbračni ili bračni???!!!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

i nas je jedna dama pitala jel limač vanbračni ili bračni???!!!!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Zdenka2

Mene je nedavno jedna teta sva u čudu pitala: Pa zar ste vi njoj dali svoje prezime!!!  :shock:

----------


## sanja74

> Mene je nedavno jedna teta sva u čudu pitala: Pa zar ste vi njoj dali svoje prezime!!!  :shock:


Mogla si joj reći: "Ne, svi smo uzeli njezino!"  :Wink:

----------


## sreca

Stvarno čovjek, može čuti svašta.
Mi još nismo posvojili, nadam se da ćemo uskoro, ali komentara već ima.
 :Laughing:  
Svi nam se tako dive, tako smo predivni, tako humani... bla, bla, bla, kad bi mogli tuđe dijete odgajati, kad je i svoje tako teško, a sa posvojenim nikad ne znaš šta te čeka  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## čokolada

> Mene je nedavno jedna teta sva u čudu pitala: Pa zar ste vi njoj dali svoje prezime!!!  :shock:


  :Laughing:   da, teška srca smo joj dali prezime, ali zaklela se da će ga s ponosom nositi i da nas neće sramotiti...
majko mila   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zdenka2

Sad kad imam dvoje, stalno čujem komentare poput: "I da su pravi isto bi se igrali/svađali itd." "Ma ne, brinite, svađali bi se i da su pravi", "Ja sam svoje rodila, moji su, pa se isto posvade"... A ja onda: "Ma dajte, stvarno se i "pravi" svađaju? I "pravi" i "krivi" se svađaju?"  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

valjda te tješe da ne požališ što si se u to upustila, a istekao rok za reklamaciju.  :? 

otkud nekome uopće padne na pamet takav komentar?  :?

----------


## belinda7

:shock:  o majko mila,pa u našoj državi cvjeta primitivizam i neznanje!!!
Često svratim na vaš topić (a možda vam se i jednog dana pridružim) i želim vam svima čestitat na prekrasnim obiteljima.   :Heart:  
I ja sama znam često uć u razgovor o posvojenju jer i mene ljute izjave tipa:"ajoooj, pa svaka čast onima koji posvoje djecu,to je stvarno lijepa gesta,to je tako humano i bla bla bla,tj.treba im dići spomenik i svaka čast nama ako se i mi na to odlučimo!!!" Ja nikad ne mogu vjerovat šta sve ljudi znaju izjavit,čak mislim da nemaju ni pojma kakva je razlika između doma za nezbrinutu djecu i popravnog doma. A u svakom slučaju to su sve djeca,a oni reagiraju kao da se posvajaju alieni.  :Mad: 
Uvijek me ljutila nepravda a tek kad počnu pametovat o tome gotova sam,ponašaju se kao da su ta djeca manje vrijedna,ali sam shvatila da možda nekom ni nije vrijedno to objašnjavat jer taj netko to ne želi ni shvatit,a kamoli se promijenit.

Svima vam šaljem veliki   :Love:   i dragim čekalicama želim da što prije dođu njihova dječica svojim roditeljima!   :Heart:  
Ljubim vas   :Kiss:  !

----------


## pahuljičica

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonessa prvotno napisa
> ...


*
camel*.....mi još čekamo.........  :Kiss:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

camel  :D  :D  :D ispričaj nam priču  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Imam jedan novi biser.

Jedna osoba prilikom upoznavanja s mojom 6,5 godišnjom kćeri: "Pa, ona sasvim dobro govori!"
Ja: Ima li tu nešto čudno? Ona ima 6,5 godina.
J.o: Pa, mislim, dosta je dobro naučila govoriti za 3 mjeseca.
Ja: Kakva tri mjeseca? Ona ima 6,5 godina.
J.o: Pa, otkad je kod vas!
Ja: (cenzurirano).

----------


## otocanka

> Imam jedan novi biser.
> 
> Jedna osoba prilikom upoznavanja s mojom 6,5 godišnjom kćeri: "Pa, ona sasvim dobro govori!"
> Ja: Ima li tu nešto čudno? Ona ima 6,5 godina.
> J.o: Pa, mislim, dosta je dobro naučila govoriti za 3 mjeseca.
> Ja: Kakva tri mjeseca? Ona ima 6,5 godina.
> J.o: Pa, otkad je kod vas!
> Ja: (cenzurirano).


Zdenka, većinu posta sam   :Rolling Eyes:  , ali na "cenzurirano" sam odvalila   :Laughing:

----------


## Rebbeca

Zdenka, mislim da bi ovo mogla biti izjava godine  :Laughing:

----------


## eva71

Nekako mi se cini lakse sa izjavama nepoznatih ili nevaznih osoba. Ti nam ljudi i njihovo misljenje uopce nije vazno. 
Mi nismo sa roditeljima puno razgovarali o posvojenju prije nego smo zapoceli obradu. Nismo htjeli da nam kazu "jeste sigurni?", "dajte si razmislite" itd. Rekli smo samo okvirno 'idemo doktoru za potvrdu za posvojenje" ili "dolazimo na razgocor s psihologicom". Prvi pravi razgovor je bio  nakon razgovora sa socijalnom radnicom i psihologicom. 
Moj svekar se samo rasplakao, jako je jako sentimentalan  kad se tice obitelji, a ovdje se ticalo djeteta i to "sirotog djeteta bez roditelja", a svekrva je pocela teoriju o genima. Mrzim to. "Da nece imati moju boju ociju, ni velika uha, pa sta onda ?". 
Znamo da su bake i dede vazne osobe u djetinstvu i nije nam svejedno njihovo misljenje. No treba uzeti u obzir da su nasi roditelji druga generacija i da se neki jos nisu sasvim oslobodili rasnih teorija 19 st. No, srecom, te se teorije cesto samo svedu na  neko salonsko brbljanje, a kad bi nakon tri unuka dobila konacno unuku, poludila bi od srece. S mojim roditeljima je lakse, tata je puno radio s djecom, pa ga samo brine administrativna strana procesa posvajanja, a mama mi je pri ruci, pa imam vremena utjecati na njeno misljenje i polako ju "pripremati" i "obradivati".

----------


## linolina

> Moj svekar se samo rasplakao, jako je jako sentimentalan  kad se tice obitelji, a ovdje se ticalo djeteta i to "sirotog djeteta bez roditelja", a svekrva je pocela teoriju o genima. Mrzim to. "Da nece imati moju boju ociju, ni velika uha, pa sta onda ?". 
> . S mojim roditeljima je lakse, tata je puno radio s djecom, pa ga samo brine administrativna strana procesa posvajanja, a mama mi je pri ruci, pa imam vremena utjecati na njeno misljenje i polako ju "pripremati" i "obradivati".


Zanimljivo kako su vaši očevi prihvatili bez lakše, nego mame...je li to slučajnost ili su žene ipak zatvorenije (meni se tako čini česti i to da su muškarci ipak jednostavniji pa i u ovom slučaju imaju u obziru samo ono najbitnije)? :?

----------


## linolina

bez-bez  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UmaBg

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene je nedavno jedna teta sva u čudu pitala: Pa zar ste vi njoj dali svoje prezime!!!  :shock:
> 
> 
> *Mogla si joj reći: "Ne, svi smo uzeli njezino!"*



 :Laughing:

----------


## bofida

Poznanik, koji je nedavno saznao da smo posvojili klinca iako imamo "biološke" curice se iskreno oduševio i rekao da bi i on to učinio da je milijarder.   :Laughing:  
Obitelj moga muža nas podržava a moji starci su prvo govorili da sam luda a kad su ih svi sa strane popljuvli zbog takvih komentara, malo su se smirili pa stara sad pokušava bit ljubazna sa malim a on je uopće ne šljivi.   :Laughing:  Otac je za Uskrs rekao da uzmemo i  jaje viška za malog. O kako je moj stari darežljiv!!!!
Ali, znate što, briga nas za sve komentare, iako nismo još dobro organizirani i uigrani  mi smo sretna obitelj!

----------


## bofida

:Heart:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  Pa sad sam tek skužila da vam se nisam pohvalila: PREKO TRNJA DO ZVIJEZDA!!!  Naša obitelj je konačno upotpunjena, došao nam je tako dugo očekivan član! evo, 4. ćemo proslavit svoju prvu mjesečnicu!

Ja sam totalno luda od obaveza i ljubavi! Nikada mi nije bilo fizički teže, nikada mi dani nisu bili tako kratki, jednolični a ipak najsretniji!!!!  :Heart:  Prosto ne mogu povjerovati da je mukama kraj i da sam Šimuna uspijela izvući iz pakla u kojemu je izgubio svoje najljepše godine odrastanja. Toliko je sve bilo teško da sam gotovo izgubila svaku nadu da će mi ga dati.
I dok ga gledam kako konačno ,bezbrižno spava, kroz glavu mi lete sijećanja na sve njegove noći u kojima  ga niko nije pokrivao, bezlična jutra koja mu nisu  doonila nikakvu radost. 
Jutra sada započinjemo hrpom poljubaca i zahvalnošću Bogu što nas je spojio. Zagrljaji kojima me budi, pogledi kojima mi pretoči sva osijećanja daju mi snage za novo micanje brda!

Ipak, ne prestajem misliti na sve one koji su ostali zatočeni i svaki put kada pogledam na sat sjetim se njihovog tužnog životnog ritma i rutine koja im krade dijetinjstvo.

----------


## čokolada

Bofida  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:  , prekrasno!

----------


## Zdenka2

Za Šimuna   :Heart:  !

----------


## ENI_MIA

Čestitke  :D za malog Šimuna i obitelj   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

bofida,  :D !  velika   :Kiss:   Šimunu!

----------


## leonessa

Bofida   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  !

----------


## ivanas

Čestitke Bofida!  :D 
Ako uhvatis vremena ispricaj nam malo kako je sve bilo, nama koji se tek spremamo posvojiti takve price i iskustva puno znace, a i ostalima koji vec imaju klince.

----------


## ivanas

Čestitke Bofida!  :D 
Ako uhvatis vremena ispricaj nam malo kako je sve bilo, nama koji se tek spremamo posvojiti takve price i iskustva puno znace, a i ostalima koji vec imaju klince.

----------


## eva71

Bofida, krasan zavrsetak price.  :Heart:  Cestitam

----------


## bofida

:Kiss:  Hvala svima što se veselite samnom. Mi svi sa ovim našim iskustvima postajemo kao obitelj.
Da, da, stvarno moram napisati o tome kako je sve počelo i kako nam ide. Mislim da je svako naše iskustvo dragocjeno ne samo da ga dijelimo međusobno kao bi lakše savladavali prepreke roditeljatva već i zbog budućih posvojitelja i udomitelja kojima niti jedna teorija iz škole roditeljtva ne može biti tako korisna kao naše  žive, istinite bajke.   :Heart:

----------


## UmaBg

Velika pusa za veliku porodicu   :Smile:  .
Nadam se da za čestitke nikada nije kasno.
Budite srećni i veseli  :D   :Heart:  .

----------


## mareena

Bofida, čestitam od srca cijeloj obitelji.   :Heart:  Šimunu.

----------


## ina33

Čestitam   :Heart:  !

----------


## pomikaki

Bofilda, čestitam ....  :Love:

----------


## bofida

Bog mame! Nije me bilo dugo jer od brda obaveza ne stižem ni kavu popit a od kada je počela i školska godina razapela sam se ko Isus. Moj neposluh je poveo svoje prvo letovanje na najdivnijem Pelješcu a ja sam se sva ponosna sa njim šepurila. Prijatno me iznenadilo što su ga svi u mistu prihvatili potpuno normalno bez i malo ćudjenja ili negodovanja. Nisam to očekivala od tako male sredine. Svidelo mi se i to što su me svi otvoreno pitali sve što ih je zanimalo pa nije ostalo prostora za rekla-kazala priče, iako se moja mama svojski trudila da ih širi. Jedino me je njena prijateljica pitala da li me mali voli - kakva budaletina! :Heart:   :Laughing:  

Moje voljeno biće je pošlo i u vrtić /za djecu oštečenog sluha/. sjajno se uklopio i počeo učiti ko blesav, kao da zna što je sve  propustio i što mora nadoknadit. Stavljen je na listu za kohlearni implant  pa bi mu to trebali uradit do kraja godine najkasnije. :D 
Kad malo razmislim o svemu kroz šta smo prošli mislim da bi bio bolji scenarij od ijedne španjolske serije!  
I, moram sa vama podijelit još jednu moju radost. Prije 10 god sam u bolnici kada sam bila na ispitivanju steriliteta, upoznala jednu divnu ženu koja je imala isti problem. Iako nas dijeli samo 250 km od tada se nismo više susrele ali smo prilično redovito kontaktirale telefonom. Mada jedno vrijeme, dok mi je pampers bila jedina briga, bilo mi je malo neugodno da sa njom pričam jer sam znala koliko čezne za tim slatkim obavezama. Medjutim, od kad sam sa Šimunom čujemo se češće i, ... upalilo je !!! Nedavno mi je javila da su podneli papire za usvojenje.  :D Ima samo jedan, dva, tri... problema ~oni su prešli 45 i više ne mogu dobiti bebu, žive na selu i nisu im dostupne sve informacije i tako su savršeno neiskvareni pa se bojim da će ih socijalci zamantravat. Zato sam joj predložila da se odluče za romosko dijete jer smatram da neće uopće čekat i da bi mogli dobit i bebirona?!
Odoh spavat laka van noć!  :Heart:

----------

